# ECU recall...



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just got my car back from the ecu recall, and noticed they also didanother open recall on my car that nissan hasnt announced yet.. hmm, thats always fun to hear...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what other recall did they do.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the ecu foam recall, the crank position sensor recall, and they replaces some sort of plastic boot somewhere in the tranny... that last one only affects late model02's... im not really sure where or what...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

okay nevermind, the last one was a warrenty issue my tech noticed not a recall. i listen to service advisors too much, just read my invoice in depth...


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Is anyone getting a ECU reprogramed on a 03? I went to one dealer and they wouldn't do it for me.

Should I try another dealer or are 03s SOL? I have the popcorn exhaust, so I'm a little worried about precat bits in my engine.


----------



## rpaquet (Mar 19, 2004)

*ECU Recall*

I got the recall work done yesterday. Before that, I've been experiencing sputtering or near stall when shifting to driveand when cold. Also, check engine light was on. I was hoping to identify the problem when they did the recall work. The light came back on today. How can I get the trouble codes (flash codes)? It's a 2000 Sentra GXE.


----------

